# wheel refurb cost ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi

not sure where to put this so just put it here mod move to the right place for me 

Today i curbed a when parking and need a refurb done but need to know cost 

its a 15" wheel btw and im in the stirlingshire falkirk area 

thanks


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd say 60 quid as a rough estimate


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

millns84 said:


> I'd say 60 quid as a rough estimate


yea anything bellow this will be good .


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's the prices from a company I've used before, and will be visiting soon.

Without Tyres Painted (10 - 18 inch) 
One wheel £47.00 +vat 
Set of four wheels £188.00 +vat 

With Tyres Painted (10 - 18 inch) 
One wheel £53.00 +vat 
Set of four wheels £212.00 +vat 

Chrome Paints (10 - 18 inch) 
One wheel £65.00 +vat 
Set of four wheels £260.00 +vat

Fish


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Which company is that Fish? I need 4 wheels doing in a few months.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

got mine done at rimtec in inverness, they took the car in got all 4 done and got the car the next day all for £200:thumb:. 

oh and they were powder coated


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Dean, Lepsons down in Kent. Might be a bit far for you. 

Fish


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Check out http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk they will no doubt have a outfit near you.

I had mine done Nov 2010 and they are as good today as first done, excellent price, first class service and high quality workmanship - and in my case done in a day (Nottingham branch)

Had a set done on my previous car by another company and after some 12 months they were starting to show signs of the corrosion coming through so 'caveat emptor'


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Dosco said:


> Check out http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk they will no doubt have a outfit near you.
> 
> I had mine done Nov 2010 and they are as good today as first done, excellent price, first class service and high quality workmanship - and in my case done in a day (Nottingham branch)
> 
> Had a set done on my previous car by another company and after some 12 months they were starting to show signs of the corrosion coming through so 'caveat emptor'


This is who I normally use, know Mark who runs it.

Always interested in cheaper options.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

is there a chance of getting it done for £50 and under ??

also as its only a scuff could i not get the kit and sort it myself or is it best left to a pro ?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ST3V3O said:


> is there a chance of getting it done for £50 and under ??
> 
> also as its only a scuff could i not get the kit and sort it myself or is it best left to a pro ?


ive got 1 scuff on passenger front alloy on my van. it annoys me but im not paying £60+ to get a vans alloy repaired because with it being a van on building sites it might happen again fairly quickly.

if you find any kits for DIY, let me know as im always willing to try, even if it only looks good from afar that will suit me fine

David


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

extreme-detail said:


> got mine done at rimtec in inverness, they took the car in got all 4 done and got the car the next day all for £200:thumb:.
> 
> oh and they were powder coated


Did you blag a special deal? their website says 60 quid plus vat per wheel for 3 or 4 wheels. (and thats with tyres off. their website price would have cost you 336 quid)


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

im getting mines done for 50 not week


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good bodyshop in Irvine that took £160 for my 4 x 17" Type r alloys.

Finish was very good!

Bit of a trek for you though.


----------

